# Bamboo Steamer Alternative?



## Chef Munky (May 24, 2010)

I wasn't able to find a bamboo steamer for Asian Dumplings. Went to 4 different locations before I gave it up. What else can I use that will work?

Thank you 
Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 24, 2010)

Hi Munky,

Any kind of steamer will do as would a mesh strainer, or metal stainer... Just remember to line with lettuce leaves to prevent sticking...


----------



## Chef Munky (May 24, 2010)

Thank you Mimi.. I have several of those. 
 Yep still working on it  

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 24, 2010)

> Yep still working on it





Ok Munky but will you please posts some pics when you've made them, I would love to see...


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2010)

I saw a makeshift steamer in a wok on TV.  I've tried it at home once when I wanted to steam more food faster and this gave me a second steamer.

Put a wok on the burner with some water, just enough to generate steam.  Place two chopsticks parallel into the wok.  They will span the water and create a platform.  Place a plate with the food on the chopsticks, cover and steam.  Not a great long term solution but simple, easy and cheap.


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2010)

Now that's a dandy idea Andy!!  Thanks.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 25, 2010)

For future cooking adventures, Amazon has bamboo steamers.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2010)

How about one of these?


----------



## rlogan (May 25, 2010)

I bought an electric steamer a while back, and don't miss my bamboo steamer at all. It has 2 chambers, so you can do rice and dumplings at the same time. I don't have a link on me, but it was only like $30 at Home Depot or Loews.


----------

